# How to access the General Forum



## Null (Feb 5, 2013)

I've made some changes to how the General Forum is accessed.

- Instead of 50 posts, you only need 10 posts to get into General. This is so there is a small no-read area where Bots and Spam Bots cannot access that forum for personal information.
- Do not contact anyone (me, Champ, Brook, Freecell, etc) about getting into General. Just make 10 posts. Any threads about general access will be deleted. Any PMs will be ignored.

Additionally, new users cannot create threads. We recently had some spambot create a thread in the Chris forum. It's more likely that this is the work of some 4_cent Chinese sweatshop worker that solves reCAPTCHAs as a job, but the point is I don't want the forum to have this issue. If you spot a post that is spam, please report it so it can be addressed immediately. Also, do not respond to these posts or in any way quote the links they contain. What they're trying to do is increase the Google PageRank of specific corporate entities by creating more links. If you also create more links by quoting their shit, you're helping them. I'll probably ban anyone for a day if they help propagate spam.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Feb 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I've made some changes to how the General Forum is accessed.
> 
> - Instead of 50 posts, you only need 10 posts to get into General. This is so there is a small no-read area where Bots and Spam Bots cannot access that forum for personal information.
> - Do not contact anyone (me, Champ, Brook, Freecell, etc) about getting into General. Just make 10 posts. Any threads about general access will be deleted. Any PMs will be ignored.
> ...



Sounds legit. 10 doesn't sound so bad. 50? Who's idea was that?


----------



## 93Aiwass (Feb 21, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi, 50? That's a pain. ^_^;;


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2013)

93Aiwass said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easier to get 50 than you think...of course, I post a lot, so that might just be me.


----------



## onetwothreefour (Feb 27, 2013)

Does this deal apply to lolcow general too?


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 5, 2013)

onetwothreefour said:
			
		

> Does this deal apply to lolcow general too?



I think it applies too.


----------



## Freecell (Mar 5, 2013)

It's 10 posts for both, yeah.


----------



## zoltan6561 (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## zoltan6561 (Apr 30, 2013)

..


----------



## TL 611 (Apr 30, 2013)

^thats cheating!!! I'm telling!


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 30, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> ^thats cheating!!! I'm telling!


I think he just wanted to see the rest of his thread that got moved. Whatever, I can't stop him.


----------



## Dunsparce (Apr 30, 2013)

Us meanies in the staff don't have any post number restrictions and thus no ranking. 

Though I suspect that the Global Mods and Admins have access to a secret board where they make fun of me titled "Dunsparce is an Anus Knight"


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 30, 2013)

Dunsparce said:
			
		

> Us meanies in the staff don't have any post number restrictions and thus no ranking.
> 
> Though I suspect that the Global Mods and Admins have access to a secret board where they make fun of me titled "Dunsparce is an Anus Knight"


They do. They also have a secret board called "Saney is a Kangaroo in a Human Suit," one titled "Henry Bemis is Never Going To Get New Glasses," another one titled "Niachu is secretly Yaks and is Also a Cat," and, my favorite, "Hunter is a Homosexual."


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Apr 30, 2013)

Who leaked this information?

But, for full disclosure, Admins also have boards where they mock Global Mods. "Compy wants to spoon with a Brontosaurus." "Surtur wishes he had a cool epithet like 'Bloodaxe.'"


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 30, 2013)

The correct term is _Apatosaurus_, you train loving autistic.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Apr 30, 2013)

Weather alerts, please. 

Delicious 'tism. Yum.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 30, 2013)

*HOLY SHIT SOMEONE'S CHEATING HERE!!!!!11!!1!!1ONE*

[youtube]HHLERpO4HuI[/youtube]


----------



## spaps (May 1, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> *HOLY SHIT SOMEONE'S CHEATING HERE!!!!!11!!1!!1ONE*
> 
> [youtube]HHLERpO4HuI[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion (May 1, 2013)

Meh. It's not hard to shit post by just quoting someone and saying you agree. 10 posts just filters out the spam bots


----------



## LM 697 (May 1, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Meh. It's not hard to shit post by just quoting someone and saying you agree. 10 posts just filters out the spam bots



I agree with that.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 2, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with that and second that.


----------



## CatParty (May 2, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




alan has a point


----------



## spaps (May 2, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite right, CatParty.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 3, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Meh. It's not hard to shit post by just quoting someone and saying you agree. 10 posts just filters out the spam bots



60% of all my posts has been bullshit like that. It really does work.


----------



## Male (May 7, 2013)

you can also "accidentaly" double post


----------



## BigBoss (May 22, 2013)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Meh. It's not hard to shit post by just quoting someone and saying you agree. 10 posts just filters out the spam bots



Well, and Chris.


----------



## SoStuhRessed (May 31, 2013)

I remember making 50 posts the first time. Was afraid I'd have to do it again :/

bit of a pain in the ass to have to do it again but thanks for reducing it at least. /qq


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Jul 4, 2013)

This sounds fun?


----------



## geodestro (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, i suppose i should get cracking on posting. I guess I'd rather not shit up the forum when so many others say all that needs to be said.


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 12, 2013)

To me it seems a bit weird you have to have 10 posts to see Lolcow. Why don't we just make it like 30 posts into general, no limit on Lolcow? As only the regs and established people (over 30 posts) give a shit about general. 

(That guy that just started up a thread in Chris to move to Lolcow prompted me to suggest)


----------



## Bgheff (Aug 12, 2013)

With a post requirement to see lolcows, any lolcow in question would have to make at least 10 posts without getting themselves banned.  You can check the banned users to see that is sort of a difficult task to do if you are a dumbass.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2013)

We are probably better off not allowing idiots to have free reign on the board.


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 12, 2013)

I didnt say free reign, just reign over the spergy parts like Chris and Lolcow


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2013)

"the spergy parts" as in the two largest boards that constitute over 50,000 posts?


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah. The majority of the forums posts are spergy. Sorry Null, but you're running a spergy establishment here.


----------



## Bgheff (Aug 13, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> yeah. The majority of the forums posts are spergy. Sorry Null, but you're running a spergy establishment here.



If you think it's spergy now you should meet the people we banned.   .  Outside of the Chris and Sonichu section the non CWCki parts should require the post count


----------



## Null (Aug 13, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> yeah. The majority of the forums posts are spergy. Sorry Null, but you're running a spergy establishment here.


You are not exempt.


----------



## Null (Aug 13, 2013)

So I thought about the board set-up. I remember now, the reason that the Lolcow General forum requires 10 posts like the General forum does is to keep Love-shy forum people out of their thread. I'm pretty sure this isn't important anymore, and while the board is set up to anonymously redirect traffic so that people of interest don't get reference URLs back to the forum, the people who keep an eye on the Love-shy inner circle don't post about it publicly anymore. The creeps are also overly cautious now, seeing as they don't want anyone to know exactly how fucked they are.

That being said: Alan Padrew made a suggestion in mChat that we restrict topic creation to the 10 post limit as well. I'm sort of torn on this. Yeah, it would stop people from making shit threads as soon as they register an account, but it also prevents people who join just to post something important from doing so. Also, any time you include a post count restriction, people will spam shit posts to get that number so they can access whatever it is they want. This is such a simple and primal reaction that even Rika figured out how to do it. It's also a really good "ban me" flag when someone registers an account just to make a shit thread and helps populate spergatory.

I'll unblock Lolcow General because there's no real reason to keep it hidden anymore. Nothing goes on in that board that an anonymous lurker shouldn't need to see. However, there won't be any lax in quality control. It's starting to bother me how shit a lot of posts are and I'm wanting to put an end to that. This also includes 'lolcows'. I don't want fucking idiots that make a fool of themselves doing so around here. The incident with Rika brought in a lot of undesirable traffic and highlighted why these people are ostracized. This is a place for discussion, not a farm.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> So I thought about the board set-up. I remember now, the reason that the Lolcow General forum requires 10 posts like the General forum does is to keep Love-shy forum people out of their thread. I'm pretty sure this isn't important anymore, and while the board is set up to anonymously redirect traffic so that people of interest don't get reference URLs back to the forum, the people who keep an eye on the Love-shy inner circle don't post about it publicly anymore. The creeps are also overly cautious now, seeing as they don't want anyone to know exactly how fucked they are.



You mean that we're not under assault from hordes of vicious Loveshies? Well, clearly I'm not doing my job right. Remind me to go back in there and shake up the hornets nest.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 14, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if another lolcow actually finds his/her thread in this forum...


----------

